# اهمية الصلاة



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يناير 2009)

تحدث ربنا يسوع - له كل المجد - عن ضرورة الصلاة في كل حين دون ملل في إنجيل معلمنا مار لوقا البشير في الإصحاح 18.

فضرب مثل الأرملة التي كانت تزعج القاضي الظالم حتى ينصفها ويذكر أن القاضي أنصفها من أجل إلحاحها وإصرارها وقال الرب - بفمه الأبوي الحنون - اسمعوا ما يقوله قاضي الظلم أفلا ينصف الله مختاريه الصارخين إليه نهارُا وليلاً.إذا كان القاضي الظالم سمع وأجاب طلبة المرأة فكم بالحري تكون استجابة القاضي العادل المحب لأبنائه ومختاريه.​ 
لاحظ يا أخي جيدًا : أن الأرملة كانت تطلب حقها وكان هناك احتمال كبير أن يرفض القاضي الظالم أن يعطيه لها ولكن قاضينا العادل اختارنا وبالرغم من أنه ليس لنا الحق في أن نطلب أي شئ إلا أنه بمحبة وفضل كبير سمح لنا أن نطلب واختارنا لنطلب وشجعنا لنطلب منه حتى ولو بغير وجه حق. الله يستجيب صلواتنا ولا شك في ذلك وإنما القضية قضية إيمان كما ذكر الرب في نهاية المثل.

فهل سيجد ابن الإنسان فعلاً إيمان على الأرض ؟؟!!

لقد ذكر الرب هذا المثل في بداية الإصحاح 18 وختم هذا الإصحاح بتطبيق عملي عظيم - من شخص لم يكن قد سمع هذا المثل - وهو الأعمى الذي كان يستعطي عند أريحا لقد صرخ وطلب من الرب أن يرحمه وعندما انتهره الناس ليسكت - ربما لأنهم رأوا أنه غير مستحق ليطلب من الرب (فمن هو هذا الشحاذ الأعمى الذي يطلب مباشرة من الرب يسوع صانع العجائب ما قيمته؟؟)- 

ولكن بالرغم من كل المعوقات إلا أنه فعل مثل أرملة المثل ؛ فظل يطلب بلجاجة وبإيمان فمال له الرب وسمع وصراخه وأعطاه سؤله وعندما رأى تبع الرب فرحًا.

لذا أدعوك يا أخي استغل فترة الصوم الأربعيني المقدس واصرخ للرب واطلب منه ليرحمك ولا تخضع لأصوات الشياطين القائلة ألا تذكر أنك غير مستحق ولا تسمع الأصوات التي تخدعك وتقول لك ألا تذكر الرب إلا وقت الضيق 

قد يكون الرب سمح لك بالضيق لكي ترجع إلى حضنه وتتطلب منه والرب يعلم أنك غير مستحق ومع ذلك هو بدعوك أن تطلب وبلجاجة وكأنه حق لك أن تأخذ . فهل بعد كل هذا الحب وهذا التشجيع تنظر إلى الصلاة وكأنها واجب ثقيل تؤديه بالعناء؟؟!!!

وتذكر إن كان الأعمى طلب دون أن يسمع هذا المثل وهذا التعليم فماذا سيكون موقفنا نحن بعد أن سمعنا وعرفنا ؟؟؟؟!!!!

أعيد عليك الدعوة، استغل فترة الصوم المقدس وصلي بلجاجة وانظر للصلاة على أنها صلة بالله فهل يوجد لنا عذر في أن نمل من الصلاة فيما بعد؟​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 يناير 2009)

*وكيف لنا ان لانحب الصلاة فهي لقاء مع رب الوجود

فهي القوة العظيمة التي بها نجا دانيال من جب الاسود

وهي تقدمة لالهنا الذي ينبغي لة كل التقديس والسجود


وهي المركبة النارية التي صعد بها ايليا لرب الجنود


وهي التي انقذت يونان من شدتة وهو في بطن الحوت


وهي السلاح الذي بة غلب اولاد اللة الحي الذي لا يموت


وبها ايضا يخرج جنس الشرير من الجسد لكي لا يموت


موضوع جميل ربنا يعوضك يا مرمر

اختك رجعا ليسوع

​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يناير 2009)

اية الجمال و الموهبة الجميلة دي

لا الرد دا عاوز يتحط في موضوع لوحدة

ميرسي حبيبتي

ربنا يباركك و يذيدك من موهبتة​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 يناير 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> اية الجمال و الموهبة الجميلة دي
> 
> لا الرد دا عاوز يتحط في موضوع لوحدة
> 
> ...



*مرسي يا مرمر يا حبيبتي 
دايما مشجعاني يا حبيبتي حتي في الكلمات المتواضعة 

رفعتي معنوياتي بونش كبييير 
ههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يناير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

عسل 

بس انتي تستاهلي اكتر من كدا بجد​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 يناير 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عسل
> 
> بس انتي تستاهلي اكتر من كدا بجد​



*بجد استاهل حاجة كبيرة 

يعني استاهل بكرة شيكولاتاية كادبوري حجم كبيييير 


اصلي مدمنة شيكولاتة​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يناير 2009)

دا انتي تستاهلي علبة ولا اقلك كرتونة

هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 يناير 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> دا انتي تستاهلي علبة ولا اقلك كرتونة
> 
> هههههههههههههههه​



*عيل اللي يرجع في كلامة 

لو رجعتي في كلامك هشتكي لواحدة جميلة خالص اسمها كارلا بيشوي​*


----------



## kalimooo (11 يناير 2009)

شكراااااااا على الصلاة الرائعة 

ربنا يباركك فراشة

سلام المسيح


----------



## عازفة الجيتار (11 يناير 2009)

شكرا على موضوعك فراشة مسيحية 
لأن الصلاة هى الفعل الوحيد الذى يبعث فى الأنسان السلام و الفرح:new5:

ربنا يبارك حياتك و يثمرها:new8:


----------



## grges monir (15 يناير 2009)

* الصلاة هي الوضع الطبيعي لكل أولاد الله ، لأنها حديث مع أبيهم السماوي الذي يحبونه أكثر من كل الناس ، 
+ لا تجعل شيئا يعطلك عن الصلاة مهما كان هاما ، فابليس لا يهمه إلا أن يعطلك عن الله ، و ثق أن الله سيبارك أعمالك و يحل مشاكلك و يدبر كل أمورك أن كنت تفضل الحديث معه و تفرغ وقتك لأجله و تضع الصلاة قبل كل شئ . *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا على الصلاة الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يباركك فراشة
> 
> سلام المسيح


 شكرا ليك كليم

ويبارك حياتك يارب​


عازفة الجيتار قال:


> شكرا على موضوعك فراشة مسيحية
> لأن الصلاة هى الفعل الوحيد الذى يبعث فى الأنسان السلام و الفرح:new5:
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك و يثمرها:new8:


 ميرسي حبيبتي

فعلا كلامك صح الصلاة اجمل حاجة تريح القلب وتفرحة وتطمنة

ويباركك يا عسل​


grges monir قال:


> * الصلاة هي الوضع الطبيعي لكل أولاد الله ، لأنها حديث مع أبيهم السماوي الذي يحبونه أكثر من كل الناس ، *
> *+ لا تجعل شيئا يعطلك عن الصلاة مهما كان هاما ، فابليس لا يهمه إلا أن يعطلك عن الله ، و ثق أن الله سيبارك أعمالك و يحل مشاكلك و يدبر كل أمورك أن كنت تفضل الحديث معه و تفرغ وقتك لأجله و تضع الصلاة قبل كل شئ . *


 ميرسي يا جرجس على مرورك الجميل المميز

ربنا يعوووضك​


----------



## اني بل (24 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" أختي ....يارب علمنا أن نصلي بلجاجة ولا نمل الصلاة


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أبريل 2009)

موضوع راااااااائع جدا يا فراشه 

ميرررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

